# Leupold Mark AR or Vortex Viper PST?



## Bax*

I have a brand new AR that has been sitting in the safe for a while now, and it keeps calling asking me to take it shooting. But I have yet to decide on optics for this one and am honestly really mixed on which optic to put on the rifle. I set the rifle up for target shooting / prairie dogging so I would like to put a 4-16 (or so) power scope on the rifle to give me a little more clarity at a distance.

[attachment=0:343cs4rh]AR.jpeg[/attachment:343cs4rh]
The Leupold Mark AR is a pretty affordable price of $500 - $550 depending on if I want a standard cross hair or mil-dot reticle. But I haven't really heard any reviews on the optic to be swayed for or against the scope. It is a Leupold which has a great reputation for quality, but thats about all I know about the optic. But it does have turrets for the 55gr bullet which I know isn't precise but could come in handy. The price point is nice, and I already have 1" rings that I could use for this optic.
Leupold

Or I am looking at a Vortex Viper PST which has a couple of cool features like an illuminated reticle (which I would likely use rarely) and the Zero Stop feature which allows the shooter to quickly return to zero if making adjustments for windage and elevation. I have read numerous reviews on this optic and all are positive, so that is a plus. But the optic is $900 which is obviously a fair amount more expensive compared to the Leupold and I would need to buy 30mm rings, so that will add another bill or so to the tally.
Vortex

Any thoughts?


----------



## Huge29

I spent a considerable amount of time looking through the Viper and I am just amazed at all of the hype. It is not nearly clear enough to justify that price IMHO. I am not familiar with that specific Leupold, but I think you cross the efficiency frontier once you pass the $500 mark, you just dont seem to get much more quality for significantly more money. I bought that Monarch for $400 with 20 power, which I LOVE, they are on sale again for $450. Some don't like the MOnarch for the crazy long distances due to the limitations of the 1" tube, but I would not ever do anything much past 300 yards anyways.


----------



## waspocrew

I'm a pretty big fan of the Vortex line of scopes- I recently purchased a Viper HS LR 4-16x44 and have been impressed with it so far. I've never checked out the PST or Leupold, but I'd go with the Leupold. Why pay more for features that you're not that likely to use very often? I think you're looking at some great scopes though. I'd throw in the Nikon Monarch as well if you're still wanting to stick with the 1" tube.


----------



## Al Hansen

My one and only Lupe is a 8.5-25x40 and I wouldn't buy it again. Not clear at all compared to the Nikons. Given your options I'd try the Vortex. o-||


----------



## Cooky

Leupold. I've never owned one I didn't love, but I've not owned one more than 14X either. The Vortex has too many bells and whistles for my taste.


----------



## Mojo1

That vortex isn't worth the $ they want . I recently bought a new scope for my 223 target gun. I looked thru that vortex and a leupold Ar. I ended up ordering a 6x 18x 40 leupold of it. But I liked that AR scope better than the vortex. I'm still going to buy one for my target model AR, when I get a few other things purchased. 

I'm not a fan of Nikons either, especially after I ordered one from a place and got it sealed from the factory with the wrong scope in the box, yeap , they had the wrong scope in the box, luckily Nachtezz SS refunded my $ on it. They said it happens from time to time with Nikon! :shock:


----------



## Afishnado

I have both Leupold and Vortex scopes and love them both. In my opinion the Vortex are more than well worth the money, plus they have second-to-none customer service. I have the Vortex Razor HD 1-6 on my 3gun rifle, it's the best out there.


----------



## Huge29

It is amazing just how many optics brands there are out there. Here is brand on which I have heard a few really good reports as being the best value of any, Hawke. http://www.amazon.com/Hawke-Sidewinder- ... awke+scope
However, I have not ever seen one to try it out; not sure who carries them and I don't know that I would feel comfortable spending that kind of money sight unseen.


----------



## ckamanao

Take a look at the IOR Valdada 1.5-8x35mm scope. It is pricey! But I LOVE mine!


----------



## Springville Shooter

Both are great scopes, but I have extensive experience with Leupold and would go that direction in your case. Leupold is at least equal in all categories and I would give them the nod in durability and overall quality.----SS


----------



## gwailow

I have the exact same Leupold with the mil-dot reticle on my AR and I love it. I actually shoot 2 different 55gr bullets and it tracks very well.

I also have the VIPER PST except it's the 6-24X50 with the FFP. I have this scope mounted on my 6.5x284 and I love it as well. The FFP and the MOA reticle make it possible for to accurately use the scope as a range finder as well. 

If you're slapping it on the AR, I would recommend the MARK AR.


----------



## timberbuck

I would go with a VX3 in varmint form in the Leupold-better optics than the Mark AR series.


----------



## Bax*

timberbuck said:


> I would go with a VX3 in varmint form in the Leupold-better optics than the Mark AR series.


I have a VX3 6.5-20 with the Varmint Hunter reticle on my .204 and it is a very nice scope that I like a lot. Too many options!


----------



## Hatu

I have a Leupold Mark AR on my Rock River Varmint and it's a great set up. I don't play much with elevation since i have mine set at 240 yards as my Point Blank Range so the setting for the .55 grain .223 are a moot point for me. Very clear optics and great in low light.


----------



## Bax*

Well, I ended up going with the Leupold Mark AR 6-18 Mildot scope for this AR. I picked it up today and have mounted it and just need to get it bore-sighted and can then head to the range and see how it performs. 

All in all the scope seems like it will fit my needs of long range soda can assassinations and target shooting. Hopefully it will perform well and given my experiences with Leupold, I think it will perform just fine.

Thanks everyone for their input! 8) I will give a range report once I get a chance to shoot it.

PS: If I don't end up selling the Grendel, I will likely put the Vortex on the Grendel


----------



## jpolson

VERY good deal on Nikon Monarch X at Sportsmans right now.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...roductDetail/Nikon/prod999901366281/cat117313


----------

